
Prehistoric Art Found to Contain Stenciled Lizard Hands - diodorus
http://www.livescience.com/53944-prehistoric-rock-art-nonhuman-hands.html
======
skykooler
"It's unclear why the ancient people at Wadi Sūra II used reptile hands as
stencils, but Honoré said she's working on a tumblr post that analyzes
possible reasons."

...Tumblr is now where scientific articles get published?

------
madaxe_again
That entire process described seems rather bizarre - as just _glancing_ at
that image I can see that those are lizard feet stencils - and the fact that
she had the brainwave after visiting an crocodile farm underlines how clear
they are.

I wonder how many research opportunities are missed because scientists hoard
information that is mysterious to them but obvious to others.

I suppose it's the broken publication system that drives this behaviour.

~~~
duaneb
Well, I'm sure future people will figure out if it's obvious to madaxe_again
and skip the tedious process of hypothesis and argument.

~~~
madaxe_again
My point was rather that she went depth-first (i.e. let's exhaustively study
baby hands) rather than breadth first, due to her specific domain of
knowledge. Had the material been shared with a broader audience of her peers,
perhaps it would have saved rather a bit of time and effort.

------
codingdave
Sometimes I think people need to spend more time outdoors. Because before even
reading the article, I took one look at the pictures, and thought, "Oh, ok,
animal tracks."

------
puranjay
Of all the animals in the world, it had to be a lizard. This is going to fuel
about 2 more years of InfoWars.com speculation on the lizard people

------
pvaldes
Flintstones. Meet the Flintstones. They're the modern stone age family...

------
ashurbanipal
inhabitants of Lovecraft's Nameless City

------
nefitty
Non-clickbait link title: Prehistoric Art Found to Contain Monitor Lizard
Hand-Stencils

~~~
markatkinson
Haha.. sheesh man, it is super sad when a "science" site uses such a blatant
clickbait title. Shame on them.

------
kelvin0
I just hope the new and 'improved' X files show, won't try to take this
subject as an opportunity to make yet another dubious episode ... Seriously
though, could simply be a deformed human hand.

